# Range Report Beretta PX4 Compact



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I braved the 32 degree weather this afternoon to get some range time with my Christmas present. I put 200 rounds of assorted ammo thru it, and the pistol functioned perfectly. First off I have to report that the felt recoil of the new Compact PX4 is milder than even my full size PX4 and much softer than my subcompact PX4. I shot ammunition weighing 115,124 and 147 grns, all performed well with the 147 grn loads being extremely accurate. You have to shoot one of these new Storms to really appreciate it and Beretta has taken all they've learned from the full size and sub compact models and tweaked the design into the new Compact model. Ammo tested.
1. Winchester White Box 115 grn FMJ from Wal-Mart
2. Federal AE 115,124 and 147 grain FMJ
3. Speer Gold Dot 124 grn HP
4. Federal 147 grn HST HP
5. Winchester PDX1 147 grn HP
6. Winchester Ranger T +P 124 grn HP
Anyone considering a Beretta PX4 should give the new Compact a look, I have several and this version is now my favorite.
I posted a U-Tube video of the first shots thru it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you for the report. The Beretta PX4 Compact will be my next purchase.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I posted a YouTube video of my first shots out of this remarkable new Beretta. Firing at 10, 15 and 25 yards I shot groups that were very tight with all loads, with the heavy 147 grn loads really grouping tight. Beretta has taken the best out of the full size and sub compact PX4s and rolled it into the Compact. I can't wait for some warmer weather to put more rounds downrange. I posted another report on FireArmsTalk.com where I was able to post photos.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool! I have wondered if the PX4 has any construction similarities to the Stoeger Cougar. I have a new Stoeger and hope to get to the range this week. I also really like the Beretta Storms...but I am getting long on 9mms and want to get a 1911 .45 next.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

